# Spinnfischerprüfung - Was hat es wirklich damit auf sich?



## mariopommes (25. August 2014)

Hallo, Leute,
ich hab seit ein paar Stunden meinen niedersächsischen Fischereischein in der Tasche. Um den zu bekommen hab ich allerdings nur die theoretische Prüfung in Hamburg abgelegt (dort ist im Gegensatz zu Niedersachsen ein Kurs keine Pflicht). Bei der Prüfung haben viele von der Spinnfischerprüfung gesprochen, von deren Existenz ich allerdings nur aus Niedersachsen wusste. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, wofür genau man die abgelegt haben muss, denn in dem Schein besteht gar keine Möglichkeit, die Prüfung zu vermerken. Außerdem wurde mir von mehreren Leuten erzählt, dass sie beim Spinnen in freien Gewässern Hamburgs kontrolliert wurden und dass das kein Problem darstellte.. Ich habe versucht mich dazu zu belesen, aber irgendwie schien mir keiner so recht Ahnung zu haben, es war sehr viel Halbwissen im Spiel. Kann mir einer vielleicht konkret sagen, wozu man die braucht und wann nicht und wie das vermerkt wird und am besten auch noch, wo ich solche Sachen nachlesen kann? 
Grüße


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung - Was hat es wirklich damit auf sich?*

Google ist dein Freund:m

 erster Link: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=535435


----------



## mariopommes (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung - Was hat es wirklich damit auf sich?*

Jo, genau des Thread meinte ich mit gefährlichem Halbwissen..

Ich ziehe daraus folgende Info: In freien Gewässern kann ich ohne (auch wenn das da teilweise bestritten wird), einige Vereine verlangen es aber, right? 

Und weil es halt nciht offiziell benötigt wird, gibt es halt keine offizielle Stelle, an der ich das nachlesen kann..


----------



## L4rs (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung - Was hat es wirklich damit auf sich?*

Lol 

LG Lars


----------



## Maddy1976 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung - Was hat es wirklich damit auf sich?*

...wenn Du Deinen Kurs in Niedersachsen gemacht hättest, würde in Deinem Sportfischerpass die Prüfung für Spinnfischen mit dem Tag Deiner Prüfung eingetragen sein!


----------



## Franky (28. September 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung - Was hat es wirklich damit auf sich?*

Die Prüfung ist nach wie vor so wichtig wie die Urkunde vom Witzbowling des letzten Cluburlaubs...


----------



## Maddy1976 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung - Was hat es wirklich damit auf sich?*



Franky schrieb:


> Die Prüfung ist nach wie vor so wichtig wie die Urkunde vom Witzbowling des letzten Cluburlaubs...


 
...wohl war!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. September 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung - Was hat es wirklich damit auf sich?*

Ich habe meine Prüfung in Niedersachsen gemacht und nie von so etwas gehört. Das einzige, was ich in der Praxis Prüfung damals machen musste, war die Frage "Was ist das?" die ich mit "Eine Rolle" beantwortet habe und ich hatte meinen Schein. (Gut, andere mussten noch eben eine Teleskop Rute aufbauen oder zeigen was eine Fliegenrute ist....)


----------



## Wollebre (29. September 2014)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung - Was hat es wirklich damit auf sich?*



Franky schrieb:


> Die Prüfung ist nach wie vor so wichtig wie die Urkunde vom Witzbowling des letzten Cluburlaubs...



Wie wahr, nur nicht aus der Sicht derer die davon finanziell partizipieren oder besser gesagt abzocken!

Hatten das Thema in einem anderen Board. Ein Vereinsvorsitzender führte Beispiele auf was an Straftaten und Ordnungswidrigkeiten an den Vereinsgewässern passiert. Der einzige kurze Satz zum Thema "Er ist für die Sportfischerprüfung". Eine hochqualifizierte Begründung....


----------

